# Mock Tudor Liverpool (Eldon Grove) - Jan 2011 -



## georgie (Jan 30, 2011)

*A bit of history from the liverpool echo 2008*

FORMER labourers’ homes almost 100 years old could be converted to flats.

Eldon Grove labourers dwellings in Vauxhall’s Eldonian Village have lain derelict for years.

But they are now being marketed by Liverpool property firm Edward Symmons with planning permission for 48 flats and 50 car parking spaces.

They are owned by the city council and, despite being in the hands of a developer who cannot be named due to confidentiality reasons, Edward Symmons has been named as Law of Property Act (LVA) Receiver with instructions to sell the historic site that was given grade II-listed status in 1993.

To the front of the block is the former Bevington Street Recreation Ground which could provide scope for further development, subject to the necessary planning consents.

*other history and old pics taken from www.scottiepress.org*

They are also embarked on building 8 mock Tudor houses on the old asphalt playground that fronts Eldon Grove and separates it from Bevington Street. (from 2002)

*recent news surrounding eldon grove*

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/live...bjectid=28079565&siteid=100252-name_page.html
*
i have to say after stepping out of the car at bevington street was like stepping back in time ,the whole street which faces eldon grove is a time capsule.

at the east end you have on display (and also listed) a lovely lamp post with drinking fountian ,theres also one inside at the west end but you have to be behind the fence to see it close up Installed around 1911, they originally had two drinking fountains in the square plinth.
*
cheers for http://www.yoliverpool.com/ for putting me onto this one :thumb

*explored with kevsy21 and the cat crept in*

*firstly a few pics in its heyday*

drinking fountain in the west end





and in the east end















inside a dwelling










as it is today











firstly the west end, this end seemed to be refurbished at some point but after a few fires (2 i think,the most recent being the 29/01/2011)





out onto the balcony ,windows smashed up and new doors and slates litter the place





original cast iron works looking across to beetham tower





looking up to the east end





west end drinking fountain















inside are original cast iron stair banisters















other cast iron workings outside





now the east end ,pretty much stripped and ready for what was supposed to be conversion










an original door (we think)















drinking fountain east end outside the perimeter fence










*normally housing blocks or tenements dont really float my boat but this im sure youll agree is a bit special and deffo needs saving but after 2 fires im not sure how much more this place can take until its gone and lost forever.*​


----------



## King Al (Jan 30, 2011)

Real shame its gotten like that, it looks much better than the usual drab terraced houses

Good stuff georgie


----------



## KooK. (Jan 30, 2011)

Qualiteh report dude, shame its so shagged, nice history and pics though.


----------



## xman53 (Jan 30, 2011)

great pictures, such a shame its in a state, I hope they get around to finishing it because its a part of Liverpools history, thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 30, 2011)

*bing* on my list for my next trip to Liverpool 

Nice report...


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Great read, cheers mate!


----------



## Lady Grey (Jan 31, 2011)

What a great location.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 31, 2011)

Great housing and park. It looked quite dapper in it's day...another sacrifice to development. 
Interesting stuff. Cheers, Georgie.


----------



## Em_Ux (Feb 3, 2011)

What an interesting explore! Such a shame it's in this state.

Enjoyed looking at your shots...thanks!


----------

